# Vortex Ranger 1000 for sale



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

I have a Vortex ranger 1000 for sale. I picked it up in july for the hunting season, so it was only used on my archery hunt for 10 days. I still have the original box and all paperwork. It is in great shape. They are Normally $379.99 at Cabelas. I am looking to get $299.99 OBO out of it.


----------

